# anyone live in falkirk or nearby?



## Nat28 (Dec 10, 2011)

I would like any recommendations on dog training classes thanks


----------



## KeithMorrell (Aug 30, 2011)

If you want to travel i go to one in Coatbridge on a Wednesday night. YOu can always coem along with Millie and I 

(I am Bonnybridge)


----------



## Nat28 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. Imnew in falkiri. Where is coatbridge? Thanks


----------

